# Trans pennine trail, Chesterfield to Leeds



## BenScoobert (15 Aug 2010)

Have any of you done Chesterfield to Leeds or vice versa?

I'm thinking of organising a little trip, their website claims it to be 70 miles, which if mostly tarmac/good track would be OK for me, but if its poor quality track/offroad, then I'm pretty sure I couldn't do it in a day.

I guess mybrother would be interested, if the wife drives us their I have room for 1 more person and bike in the car.

This is just a tester for interest, really, if need be we could take both cars and she can run me back for my car, so 6 people and bikes in all.

So please reply if you know anything about this trail, how passable it is and if you would be interested in doing the whole route.


----------



## RedBike (17 Aug 2010)

Normally, when i'm about to do a ride like this I have a gander through FlickR. 
Not only can you see what the trails like but you can also get an idea of whats intresting along the way. 

First FlickR set I found. 




http://www.flickr.com/photos/djbrady/page16/

I've only ridden small section of the Easten side. So I can't tell you what to expect. 

Heading West the trail is mostly off-road/good track. It's smooth enough not to require a MTB but you wouldn't want to take your best road bike along it.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Aug 2010)

i'd be interested in doing the full 215 miles. you up for it ben? do an over night stop over?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Aug 2010)

according to the sustrans webpage, the leeds to chesterfield is only 55 miles...mmmm i wonder which is right? still doable in a day even at 70 miles.


http://www.sustrans.org.uk/what-we-...nce-rides/england/trans-pennine-trail-central


----------



## RedBike (17 Aug 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> i'd be interested in doing the full 215 miles. you up for it ben? do an over night stop over?



Give me a yell next year and I will ride it. 

This was one of the rides that I was planning on doing this year.


----------



## Soltydog (17 Aug 2010)

If anyone needs a basic camping site (ie field) at the Hornsea end, drop me a line. We have a paddock about 3 miles from Hornsea that is stood empty most of the year


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Aug 2010)

RedBike said:


> Give me a yell next year and I will ride it.
> 
> This was one of the rides that I was planning on doing this year.



i'm defo up for it john, you tell me when your on the mend and able to do it...remember tho i'm more of a steady as you go kinda rider.

hows the ankle? getting better i hope.


----------



## Alembicbassman (18 Aug 2010)

Sheff to Rother Valley ain't pretty, watch for the broken glass, Tennents Super cans and yobs.


----------



## RedBike (18 Aug 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> i'm defo up for it john, you tell me when your on the mend and able to do it...remember tho i'm more of a steady as you go kinda rider.
> 
> hows the ankle? getting better i hope.



Sadly I think my days of 24hr+ rides are well and truely over. I will be taking things much easier from now on. 

The ankle is a lot better. About a fortnight ago I switched from the NHS physio to a private one. My new physio showed me how to stretch properly and gave (ok sold) me arch inserts for my shoes. These simple little things have massively increased my stability.
Its now just a case of building up the strength in the joint without aggrevating anything.


----------



## Jon Chappell (27 May 2012)

Hi, just wondering if completed the ride from Chesterfield to Leeds? If so, how far was it? I'm asking because I'm doing the same ride in August and raising money Cancer Research UK at the same time, and I've been telling people it's 70 miles. 

Also, how was it? Were there any areas of concern, or was it pretty easy going?

Thanks, Jon


----------

